

Create your own social media buttons with an unified design - TaminoMartinius
http://getshar.es#meteor.js

======
andybak
I'm having a slow brain day and I can't for the life of me work out what this
is for. The website itself is too cool to deign to explain anything.

Anyone?

~~~
wingerlang
I think you enter a URL and then it searches for it on the different networks.
Then it displays how many hits it found. Then again I'm not sure, I'd prefer
to have it explained.

------
rickboerebach
Great tool, thanks for sharing! Added it to my overview of the best online
marketing tools: [https://online-marketing-
tools.zeef.com/rick.boerebach#link_...](https://online-marketing-
tools.zeef.com/rick.boerebach#link_23033)

------
Keats
The grey text on each button is completely unreadable, there's no contrast at
all.

It looks better if you remove the font-weight = 300 but the text is still not
really readable

------
tlarkworthy
Good lord this is useful and a huge time saver.

EDIT: Oh I thought you could customize the colours. Still useful but not quite
as useful now :(

~~~
TaminoMartinius
The buttons are created inline (no iframes) - so you can modify the buttons
simply per css. Demo:
[http://codepen.io/Zaku/pen/AHJxk](http://codepen.io/Zaku/pen/AHJxk) You can
also download the source and host the style and script on your own, to have
the full control. GitHub: [https://github.com/cdn-getshares/cdn-
getshares.github.io](https://github.com/cdn-getshares/cdn-getshares.github.io)

~~~
tlarkworthy
okay. But there is still a lot of fiddling involved. I would like to be able
to just make all my buttons one color scheme and paste them into a site. Now I
have to manually edit the JS for each button instance. Maybe its not a big
deal I will have to feel it in practice. I think not having to collect
snippets from every vendors website is still pretty big savings

~~~
TaminoMartinius
I'll add a color picker to the Wizard in one of the next updates. If you use
jQuery.extend, the code gets pretty short:
[http://codepen.io/Zaku/pen/smKEv](http://codepen.io/Zaku/pen/smKEv)

------
apunic
Really well designed site and buttons. Everything is fresh and clean but the
buttons unfortunately require jQuery.

~~~
TaminoMartinius
Thanks for your response, the client code is still Beta. (Code on
[https://github.com/cdn-getshares/cdn-
getshares.github.io](https://github.com/cdn-getshares/cdn-
getshares.github.io)) I don't need much functions from jQuery (jsonp calls/a
bit of dom manipulation). I will add my own code in the final release for this
tiny part of jQuery which is used.

